# 

## Okli

, -    ..            - 100000.   10000 -  ,         .       ? 
 - "  10000       " -           :Speaking: ..         , . -   ... :Hmm:       ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Okli

? :Smilie:     ? 80   . ,  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Alexei772

.    ? ? ? ?

----------


## Okli

> ? ? ? ?


     ,         :Smilie:  , , .

----------


## Alexei772

> ,         , , .



            ,     6%     .   ?

----------


## Okli

> ,     6%     .   ?


   ?        .

----------


## Alexei772

> ?


   :

    - 

      , .   :yes:

----------


## Okli

> 


   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Alexei772

> ,


...         .

 ,   ,       .     .   ,   .    ,        6%          6%     -.

 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Okli

> ?


  ,       ,        ,       .      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Alexei772

> ,       ,        ,       .


            /, ?...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> /, ?...


, 

         6%

----------


## .

: 
"     ( );  " """   " ".      .

to Alexei772, , , ... -

----------


## !

"      (  -  ,    ""

----------


## Alexei772

> , 
> 
>          6%


.      ?

----------


## Okli

*.* , 
* !*, 
,    ,  - _     (  -  ,    ""_

----------

> .      ?


 
    ""

----------


## .

> *.* , 
> * !*, 
> ,    ,  - _     (  -  ,    ""_


   1-    ...

----------


## Okli

> 1-    ...


   1 :Smilie:     " ",      ...

----------


## minibuch

.."   "-    :Wow: 
   (  2006 .)         http://usn.su/published/986

        -  ,..     " "-     ...(       ?)
             (   0     )

----------


## Okli

> ...(       ?)


     -     ,   ...  ,  , , ,   :
1. 01.01.2012 (    ), 
2.  /  ,   , 
3.   ( -  ,    "")
4.  - (, ,   ,   -  ).
 :Smilie: )

----------


## minibuch

1. 01.01.2012 (    ),   .. ...
     -        .

----------


## Okli

> -        .


     -   -   , -,    -    :Smilie:   :Smilie:  -   ,   .

----------


## ESM

,    :    ?     ,     . 
 - ,      ,    .   .

----------


## Okli

> ?


  ?  ,     ,       .

----------


## minibuch

http://usn.su/published/986

    ....  15%   ,

    ( ) ,    -  ....
        ?

    15%      ?  ?
   :
1  (    )- ( )
 2.  (  )  0

----------


## minibuch

_  . 9 . 1 . 251            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     .

 ,          ,        ,  -      .

   . 1 . 346.17    ,  ,              ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,     ()    ( ).
_

           6%  15%?

----------


## Okli

> 


        , ..      .     15% - , , , ,   ..      :Smilie: )

----------


## minibuch

Okli  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 02-09

,  ?
 15%, 
      ,   .
     -     ?

----------


## Noven'kaja

> ,  ?
>  15%, 
>       ,   .
>      -     ?


  ,      (..     ).            . 

       .       .

----------


## Makel78



----------


## Makel78

,   .,  .,       , -   ?  ?           ,   10%    10.000       6%  ???            30 2.      ???

----------


## Makel78

,   .,  .,       , -   ?  ?        ,   10%    10.000       6%  ???            30 2.      ???

----------

> 10%    10.000       6%







> 


 ""




> 30 2

----------


## Okli

> 


    ..  -

----------


## Noven'kaja

> ..  -


  :yes: 

   2011   -     10%,     (, , , , /, ....).     ,     .

----------

.             10$,  /  .      .      ,         10$?       /.

----------


## Okli

> .             10$,  /  .      .      ,         10$?       /.


  " "    ? ?        10 ?  ,     -.

----------


## Ingman

,      .

----------


## ˸

,   ...

"  :    ?     ,     ". 

   -     ( ). 
           . ..         ,          ,            .   ,        .   ,   .      ,   .           .  -            .

----------

> , ..      .     15% - , , , ,   ..     )


      "    ( ) ,    -  ....
        ?"...

,    -,    !

----------

> ,   ...
> 
> "  :    ?     ,     ". 
> 
>    -     ( ). 
>            . ..         ,          ,            .   ,        .   ,   .      ,   .           .  -            .


     .        ,  ,          .       .,     ,            )   ,  ,  ,  /     /,     ,        !

----------


## YanaM

,              -,     ???

----------

